# Nishio Sensei's Weapons Techniques



## citom (Apr 25, 2008)

Video Montage of Nishio Sensei's Techniques with the Ken and Jo:

[yt]m12dzVgxK9s[/yt]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 25, 2008)

Great find!


----------



## Hawke (Apr 28, 2008)

I love the music to this clip.

They make it look so easy. No?


----------



## Yari (Apr 29, 2008)

This is "my" style. Nice to see it get it's "5 min.".....

/Yari


----------



## charyuop (Apr 29, 2008)

I have seen other videos of Nishio Sensei and I admit that I like his Aikido. In some things I have seen from him (and maybe I am not the right one to say this since my little knowledge of Aikido), his Aikido seems very different from other styles and actually till Yari said it's his style I didn't even know Nishio Sensei had created a parallel style of Aikido.
I liked much more the free hand demos of Nishio Sensei, but of course as soon as I see a Jo or Bokken I compare them to Saito Sensei...which in my opinion has no comparison except O Sensei.

Hee hee and of course I do a style which is none of the 2 mentioned above. I guess I just love Aikido, whatever colour it is...


----------



## ejaazi (Apr 30, 2008)

From what I have read, Nishio Sensei's style comes from his extensive knowledge of the sword and his experience in karate. I have studied Iwama Style weapons, but I must admit that Nishio Sensei's weapons have a certain precision that other weapons systems do not have. I like all of the styles of Aikido, but Nishio Sensei's style is one of my favorites.


----------



## citom (Apr 30, 2008)

We had the good fortune to host Jarkko Lapinlampi, 4th Dan Aikikai, 4th Dan Aiki Toho Iai, for a seminar early this month. Jarkko Sensei was one of the representatives for Nishio Sensei's "style" of Aikido in Finland. Now in the UK, Jarkko Sensei gave us an introduction to Nishio Sensei's method of Aikido, showing emptyhanded techniques with lots of atemi , Ken tai ken, ken tai jo, and Ken no tebiki techniques. He also gave a short demo of Aiki Toho Iai:


----------



## Yari (May 2, 2008)

Learning Nishios Senseis Aikido, gave me the freedom to understand Aikido and use it to what I see as important.

/Yari


----------



## ejaazi (May 6, 2008)

I think that should be the goal of every individual who trains.


----------

